# Fursona vs Mascot?



## peach ♡ (Jul 29, 2018)

i'm curious as to what everybody thinks the difference is between a fursona and a mascot!! the line can get pretty blurred sometimes


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 29, 2018)

Fursona is typically your personal OC that you assume the identity of to some degree.  A mascot is a corporate puppet, literally speaking.

Edit: oh yah and mascot suits are usually ill fitting, covered in dirt, and hasn’t been washed in months so the sweat just festers on the inside.  Usually not well made either so they fall apart.


----------



## peach ♡ (Jul 29, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fursona is typically your personal OC that you assume the identity of to some degree.  A mascot is a corporate puppet, literally speaking.


oh! i understand what you're saying, but i've also seen many artists that have mascots to be their "main personal OC", so the distinction for me becomes more difficult aha ;;


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 29, 2018)

Sometimes people are either unaware of the word “sona”, don’t understand it, or prefer to use another term. Or they’re using it as a primary character for something of theirs for branding, like how Pikachu is Pokémon’s mascot. Sometimes it’s not fitting their definition of sona (being something reflective of them) but is still something that is their primary oc for their work, so mascot is a better fitting word. 

And some people use the term interchangeably. 

Lots of reasons, these are just the ones I’m aware of.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 29, 2018)

^Thats a better explanation.  Just depends i guess on whether or not the character is considered a direct extension of you personally or not.


----------



## Troj (Jul 29, 2018)

It's pretty blurry, but my rough sense is that a mascot is meant to be the public face and cheerleader of a group, team, or organization, while a fursona is a representation of one's inner self and identity.


----------

